# Help with Stock Radio, PAC AA-GM44, and Alpine KTP-445U Amp



## CGreen00 (Mar 28, 2016)

Anyone? Buehler?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi CGreen00,

I just saw this thread. I'm also looking at this amp myself. Let me see if I can give you a hand.

With that amp, you actually may not need the PAC. But you have it, so lets do this using it since you already have it. (This amp if I remember correctly, you could chop off the rca's and use them as speaker level inputs. You do need to flip a dip switch or two.)

So the PAC has that handy harness that sits between the stock cable and the headunit/metra harness. Even though I haven't used my PAC in a while, I still use this harness as it makes life easier with other things (Especially if you are running the stock HU). 

The speaker leads come out of that harness and go into the PAC. You should not need to power the PAC seperately in this configuration, as it is getting power from the speaker leads.

Now here is the tricky part. 

You need to: 
a) power the alpine. This should be easy. Since you have that harness, you can use some cable taps and tap into the switched (red I beleive) and ground (black) on that harness and run it to where you have the amp.
b) (assuming you are not going to run new leads to the speakers) feed the speakers back into the factory cabling. Here is where it can get messy, but easier since you have that harness cable. If you are not afraid of hacking it apart, you can basically break the connection in the middle, before it goes to the car side of the harness. So what you will have here is one side of those cables feeds to your pac, then you will have the other side that you are going to feed your amp output into. Your going to need some wire, more of those cable taps (or a soldering iron and heat shrink) and you'll hook that to those cables.

Voila, you more or less have now done it.

Since I don't have the amp in question yet (just been thinking about it), I Can't give you pics. But I have been envisioning how I would hook it in, and this is exactly the method.

Let me know if you have any questions and I'll try to help.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I have this amp installed, it is NOT installed with the PAC interface, since the RCA inputs (to the amp) can be cut off and turned to speaker level inputs, that's how it's hooked up, directly to the speaker wires. Also the amp is powered from the receiver power line, no separate power cords are ran to it and it works flawlessly, speakers are MUCH MUCH louder.


----------

